# PhytoAromatics



## Soapmomma (Mar 16, 2009)

http://www.phytoaromatics.com/

PhytoAromatics in Canada is closing and running a 40% off sale. Never used them but saw this posted elsewhere and thought I'd share.
And the front page says they'd take the 40% off when you get your confirmation so you'd have to figure the percentage yourself.


----------

